# Christmas gifts



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2015)

So what was everyone's favorite gifts?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2015)

I'll start. 

I got (or will be once it's shipped) the Samsung gear s2 watch and a quad copter.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 27, 2015)

Nest Thermostat &amp; Camera and an actual flying X-wing.  Might have to get the Falcon compliment as well.  LOL


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 27, 2015)

It's a silly gift, but my wife got me this hoodie...


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Dec 27, 2015)

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!

I received a beautiful black and white plaid pea coat, and some brown boots I have been wanting.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2015)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> It's a silly gift, but my wife got me this hoodie...


Not silly at all Ken. Mrs NJ got me a few FD shirts too, similar to this


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Dec 27, 2015)

I got this awesome watch!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 27, 2015)

I got a new truck from Santa with a retractable top on the bed and a pillow.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 27, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> I'll start.
> 
> I got (or will be once it's shipped) the Samsung gear s2 watch and a quad copter.


You better get that thing registered with the gooberment. [emoji219][emoji219][emoji219]


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 27, 2015)

Yeah, I just saw that on the news


----------



## Lumber Jim (Dec 28, 2015)

A new bed!!       :eyebrows:


----------



## akwooly (Dec 28, 2015)

Two 45# plates.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 28, 2015)

Can't wait to build it... I mean have time to build it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 29, 2015)

^^^ My son got that last year.

I got a replacement hat from my in-laws. Mine was 5 years old and faded/stained pretty bad (can you guess which color?)






My wife got me one of these too. I will have to modify it slightly so that it can also carry my pint glass.






I'm thinking of something like this, but I don't want the chrome. I'd like it to match the rusty opener.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 29, 2015)

I got a home depot gift card, which I spent the very next day on a new sump pump because I discovered my old one had stopped working Christmas night and my crawl space was full of water.  :\


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 29, 2015)

Got a new mp3 player loaded with audiobooks, new steak knifes.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 29, 2015)

How do you load an mp3 player with steak knives?


----------



## csb (Dec 29, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> I'd like it to match the rusty opener.


Do not look that up on Urban Dictionary. 

I got a countertop deep fryer from my mother-in-law. I'm looking to make funnel cake.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

Dex- i really like the booze carrier!

My parents gave us an indoor smore maker? Who makes smores indoors?


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 29, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Dex- i really like the booze carrier!
> 
> My parents gave us an indoor smore maker? Who makes smores indoors?


people in Alaska when it -30 degrees outside


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 29, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> I got a home depot gift card, which I spent the very next day on a new sump pump because I discovered my old one had stopped working Christmas night and my crawl space was full of water.  :\


RW, had a similar thing happen at our house over Thanksgiving.  Luckily we were home.  If you're into various tech solutions, I also installed one of these upon replacing our sump pump.  So at least I will be notified earlier that there's an issue.  It obviously doesn't protect against a failure, but it would have been good to catch it earlier.

http://us.dlink.com/products/connected-home/wi-fi-water-sensor/



csb said:


> I got a countertop deep fryer from my mother-in-law. I'm looking to make funnel cake.


And cheese curds for next season? :thumbs:


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 29, 2015)

Got a GoPro so that we can properly document our time here in paradise. Now I'm going to be spending $$$ on accessories...


----------



## csb (Dec 29, 2015)

I bought my husband a knock off GoPro that came with oodles of accessories. I told him to start with that one and see how it goes. I told him I had reservations about a $200 camera going down an ice fishing hole. He agreed. So far, he's enjoying it. This weekend it gets dash mounted for a demolition snow-cross event he's driving in.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 29, 2015)

csb said:


> I bought my husband a knock off GoPro that came with oodles of accessories. I told him to start with that one and see how it goes. I told him I had reservations about a $200 camera going down an ice fishing hole. He agreed. So far, he's enjoying it. This weekend it gets dash mounted for a demolition snow-cross event he's driving in.


That needs to be posted somewhere upon completion.  I'm just sayin'.  LOL


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 29, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> > 1 hour ago, roadwreck said:
> >
> > I got a home depot gift card, which I spent the very next day on a new sump pump because I discovered my old one had stopped working Christmas night and my crawl space was full of water.  :\
> 
> ...


Interesting. I'll have to look into that, I was already looking at alarms but I didn't realize there were WiFi enabled versions too.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

Unless you get the old one there like almost $400!

My younger son has the knock off, but the accessories don't work as well as we'd like but we "engineered" a way to make them fit..

No way i would let him put a $200 or $400 camera on his helmet and ski down hill, however he hasn't lost the $50 one yet


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 29, 2015)

I got a shirt. My wife got a new set of rings to replace the one she lost. You know, the one I gave her about 27 years ago.

My sons got both a gaming chair ( am regretting buying it already) and my daughter a Disney themed sweater and some jewelry. Did I mention I got a shirt? Even our dogs got new toys to play with .


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 29, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> I got a shirt. My wife got a new set of rings to replace the one she lost. You know, the one I gave her about 27 years ago.
> 
> My sons got both a gaming chair ( am regretting buying it already) and my daughter a Disney themed sweater and some jewelry. Did I mention I got a shirt? Even our dogs got new toys to play with .


You must have been on someone's naughty list.


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 29, 2015)

So my watch got delivered from Samsung today. This thing is awesome.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

I thought only old dudes wore watches?

My wife bought herself a pair of $300 snowboarding boots for Christmas, wore them one day and decided they were too small, went and bought another pair of boots, and now guess who stuck returning the original boots?

I get to do the dirty work because she knows that if they give us crap about returning them I'll become an asshole, raise my voice, use profanity etc.

T is the season!!


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 29, 2015)

I was given the same task by my MIL because she bought my kids those scooters that have the deck which light up when they ride it. Except theirs didn't light up and that became my problem. Fuckin extended families...

And yes normally old dudes wear watches, but ain't no old dude wearing this one...


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 29, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I get to do the dirty work because she knows that if they give us crap about returning them I'll become an asshole, raise my voice, use profanity etc.


Can you please take video and post it. That would be entertaining as hell.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

I am on my way there now, I put on my old army field jacket just to look a little more psycho...hopefully it will go smoothly


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 29, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I am on my way there now, I put on my old army field jacket just to look a little more psycho...hopefully it will go smoothly


Maybe get an American flag bandana to wear also.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

Well that was too easy, I was expecting a little drama since it was obvious that she wore them, oh well maybe next time


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 29, 2015)

NJmike PE said:


> Maybe get an American *Confederate *flag bandana to wear also.


Fixt. :thumbs:


----------



## csb (Dec 29, 2015)

He gave it a test run on the car and it works really well. I'm expecting this to end up looking like all of those Russian driving videos.


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 29, 2015)

csb said:


> He gave it a test run on the car and it works really well. I'm expecting this to end up looking like all of those Russian driving videos.


I hope not.  The ruskies always record crashes.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 29, 2015)

(Didn't get one or give one)

But... If it has wheels why do they call it a "hover board"?


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 29, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> (Didn't get one or give one)But... If it has wheels why do they call it a "hover board"?


I've asked the same question


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 30, 2015)

'cause it sounds futuristic and the sheep will buy more of them if it's from the future.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 30, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I thought only old dudes wore watches?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


>


This is what the "young guys" in my office tell me when they see I still wear a watch and I don't really see it as a good argument.  Yes, my cell phone tells me the time, but it can only do that if I take it out of my pocket.  All I have to do to read my watch is look at my wrist.  Call me lazy, but the level of effort seems to skew towards the watch here.  Also, it's hard to discreetly glance at my cell phone during a meeting to check the time.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2015)

because anyone under 30 cant sit without their phone for longer than 2 minutes so they always have it.

Ive got an old Swiss army watch I still wear quite a bit, especially If I am on a marketing trip visiting folks older than me


----------



## csb (Dec 30, 2015)

Guess what's for sale at Target?! Casio Watch






Also, my husband is in a demolition snow-cross. There's going to be crashing.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> because anyone under 30 cant sit without their phone for longer than 2 minutes so they always have it.


Fair point.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 30, 2015)

Who cares about being discreet when checking the time in a meeting.  If it's taking too long, it's the first thing I do to signal everyone they're wasting everyone's time.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2015)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Who cares about being discreet when checking the time in a meeting.  If it's taking too long, it's the first thing I do to signal everyone they're wasting everyone's time.


I bill by the hour


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 30, 2015)

I don't.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> RW, had a similar thing happen at our house over Thanksgiving.  Luckily we were home.  If you're into various tech solutions, I also installed one of these upon replacing our sump pump.  So at least I will be notified earlier that there's an issue.  It obviously doesn't protect against a failure, but it would have been good to catch it earlier.
> 
> http://us.dlink.com/products/connected-home/wi-fi-water-sensor/


The reviews of this water sensor are kind of mixed and seem to indicate that you can't get warning notifications via email, just push notifications through the D-link app, in your experience is that true?  Also have you had any network connectivity issues to the sensor?  I have some D-Link cameras and they seem to randomly disconnect themselves from the network.  With the cameras that isn't a huge deal since I'm really not relying on them for anything (it's nice to get an email and screencap of anyone that comes to the house though), but having a water sensor do that wouldn't be good.  Although it seems most other alarms are all battery operated, and are only audible alarms (not much help if I'm not home to hear it).  

In addition to the new pump and alarm I'm going to make some modifications to the drainage of my yard to get a bit more positive drainage away from the house.  We've lived here over two years ago now and I've never seen this amount of water in the yard.  We've gotten a lot of rain the past few months and the lower areas of the lot have just become a giant puddle.  In the future if my yard ever ends up looking like this again I'll know I need to make sure the sump pump is operational.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 30, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> The reviews of this water sensor are kind of mixed and seem to indicate that you can't get warning notifications via email, just push notifications through the D-link app, in your experience is that true?  Also have you had any network connectivity issues to the sensor?  I have some D-Link cameras and they seem to randomly disconnect themselves from the network.  With the cameras that isn't a huge deal since I'm really not relying on them for anything (it's nice to get an email and screencap of anyone that comes to the house though), but having a water sensor do that wouldn't be good.  Although it seems most other alarms are all battery operated, and are only audible alarms (not much help if I'm not home to hear it).


The email notification wasn't a defining factor for me when I purchased this.  My smart phone is essentially a central hub for me and I rely on it daily for a multitude of activities (school, work, small business, etc.).  As such, I always have it with me so having the app send me notifications is sufficient for my needs.  The network connectivity is solid on my system but I also have an amplified dual-band network that I distribute our various devices on through my router's DHCP reservation table with MAC addressing.  I'm wondering if the issue you've experienced is a proponent of either the camera, your router, or a combination of both.  However, IP cameras use much more bandwidth than the water sensor will.  So it's not likely that it will experience any connectivity issues.

On a side note, I emailed D-Link tech support as I'm curious on their response to email notification functionality.  Will report back once I receive a response.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 30, 2015)

knight1fox3 said:


> The email notification wasn't a defining factor for me when I purchased this.  My smart phone is essentially a central hub for me and I rely on it daily for a multitude of activities (school, work, small business, etc.).  As such, I always have it with me so having the app send me notifications is sufficient for my needs.  The network connectivity is solid on my system but I also have an amplified dual-band network that I distribute our various devices on through my router's DHCP reservation table with MAC addressing.  I'm wondering if the issue you've experienced is a proponent of either the camera, your router, or a combination of both.  However, IP cameras use much more bandwidth than the water sensor will.  So it's not likely that it will experience any connectivity issues.
> 
> On a side note, I emailed D-Link tech support as I'm curious on their response to email notification functionality.  Will report back once I receive a response.


The lack of email notification wouldn't be a deal killer, it would just be a nice option rather then having to install _another_ app on my phone.  I was surprised that it didn't seem to be an option.  I am curious to hear if you get a response from D-Link on whether it is possible to enable somehow.

Edit: And now that I think about it the D-Link cameras didn't actually disconnect from the network, they just stopped sending email notifications.  I assumed it was due to some sort of software updated because both of them did it at the same time.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2016)

roadwreck said:


> The lack of email notification wouldn't be a deal killer, it would just be a nice option rather then having to install _another_ app on my phone.  I was surprised that it didn't seem to be an option.  I am curious to hear if you get a response from D-Link on whether it is possible to enable somehow.
> 
> Edit: And now that I think about it the D-Link cameras didn't actually disconnect from the network, they just stopped sending email notifications.  I assumed it was due to some sort of software updated because both of them did it at the same time.


I haven't received a response from their tech support yet, but found I was able to create a customized "action" within the app to have an email sent upon water detection (see screen capture below).  But being tied to the app, obviously requires that it be running so it seems redundant to the already present notification by the app itself. :dunno:


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2016)

I got this:


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> I'll start.
> 
> I got (or will be once it's shipped) the Samsung gear s2 watch and a quad copter.


One of these is going to be my birthday gift to myself this year. Want to guess which one?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 5, 2016)

@Dark Knight I guess the drone. and I tried it out last night. not too bad.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 5, 2016)

@NJmike PE, did you get any good pics of the neighbors?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 5, 2016)

@matt267 PE, not yet, but will post them here once I do


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 5, 2016)

the stinky bear is pretty funny.  I might have to locate one of those for the "man cave" bathroom


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 5, 2016)

so on your home link water level sump detector, What happens if the power goes out?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> so on your home link water level sump detector, What happens if the power goes out?


"Manual mode" by inspection only. :thumbs:

On a side note, I live less than 5 miles from the nearest coal-fired power plant.  Worst-case most often is our power flickers once or twice throughout any given year.  Rarely does it ever go out completely without some type of physical line/system damage.  Eventually I'm planning to install an auxiliary power system integral with our power breaker panel.  Then my network would pull from a 4G broadband connection vs. the TWC coax.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm thinking that when/if there's a power outage during a storm is when your sump pump won't operate (no power) and when you're most likely to get water.  IMHO, a battery back-up system is a must to make this useful.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Batteries fail over time.  Hence why I plan to go with a generator powered auxiliary system. :thumbs:

The water detection system won't function if Wi-Fi is disabled.  So that would need power as well.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2016)

or you can have my parents problem...with all the rain they have been getting this fall their two sumppumps have been working just fine...they are still flooding because it is coming in through the cracks where the basement wall and floor meet  well away from the sumps


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 5, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Batteries fail over time.  Hence why I plan to go with a generator powered auxiliary system. :thumbs:
> 
> The water detection system won't function if Wi-Fi is disabled.  So that would need power as well.


agreed.. monitoring systems that I have installed use a battery back-up (allow ~6-12 hours of no power) and have a cell modem for communications (no wifi).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2016)

MA_PE said:


> agreed.. monitoring systems that I have installed use a battery back-up (allow ~6-12 hours of no power) and have a cell modem for communications (no wifi).


Do you have a ref/link for the equipment you utilized?  I'm always curious to view different setups.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 5, 2016)

These are for industrial applications.  I use Campbell Scientific equipment http://www.campbellsci.com

For home use there are a bunch of smaller alarm companies that might do the trick.  I suspect they use a computer based system with a decent UPS and then tack on the cell modem.  I typically use Sierra wireless Airlink modems.

Another slick device is called the WASP http://www.spectotechnology.com/wasp/files/manual.pdf.  You have to purchase a subscription service with Specto Technologies.  it's $120/year but the unit is fully self-contained and designed to be field mounted with no external power (lasts ~5years).  The subscription buys you the communications software and it email and alrm capabilities.  It can be accessed from a smart phone or via the internet.  Units are configured for 1 or 2 inputs and can handle a variety of sensors (basically anyhting with a 4-20mA output.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 5, 2016)

Having solar panels and a battery system certainly cuts down your chances of a power fail...


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 5, 2016)

Forget batteries, check this out: http://www.amazon.com/Basepump-Water-Powered-Backup-Sump/dp/B000GBUU7G

Saw this on "Ask This Old House" a few years ago. Pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2016)

Ive got a sump pump in the basement but i am hoping since i live in a quasi desert environment i don't need to worry about it


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2016)

so snickette got one of those leapfrog Violet puppy pal things for christmas.  We can't get the thing to customize.  It fails about 10% of the way through the upload no matter what device we use for the upload, (computer, tablet, phone).  I went to website FAQ tried that advice still not working.  I emailed their customer support stating I followed the FAQ and it still isn't working, what now?  Their response was just the link to the FAQ page that I quoted in the initial email.  SMH


----------



## goodal (Jan 6, 2016)

Browning Buckmark.  Shoots like a dream.  All my boys can shoot with ease and it doesn't cost a fortune to kill some cans.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

^- always wanted one of those!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2016)

I'd love a good competition-style 22 pistol.  I've shot my FIL's and absolutely love it.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2016)

I like that .22

I need one, it would be cheaper than the target practice I do with my G17 9mm.  And especially cheaper than my XD40.

There are a bunch of nice Christmas gifts in this thread.  I got socks, and I bought them for myself and wrapped them myself.   uhhggg.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 6, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> so snickette got one of those leapfrog Violet puppy pal things for christmas.  We can't get the thing to customize.  It fails about 10% of the way through the upload no matter what device we use for the upload, (computer, tablet, phone).  I went to website FAQ tried that advice still not working.  I emailed their customer support stating I followed the FAQ and it still isn't working, what now?  Their response was just the link to the FAQ page that I quoted in the initial email.  SMH


Maybe try exchanging it for a new one?  My son got one a couple of years ago and I don't remember it being a pain to update.  Did you get the software from here? http://www.leapfrog.com/en-us/support/select-my-pals


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Maybe try exchanging it for a new one?  My son got one a couple of years ago and I don't remember it being a pain to update.  Did you get the software from here? http://www.leapfrog.com/en-us/support/select-my-pals


yep that's the webpage.  It was a gift so we don't have a receipt and the stores here are no receipt no help from us.  It still works, it just wont say her name or do all the other personalized things it can do.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 6, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> yep that's the webpage.  It was a gift so we don't have a receipt and the stores here are no receipt no help from us.  It still works, it just wont say her name or do all the other personalized things it can do.


Hmm, try calling them: 1 (800) 701-5327

You can also try tweeting at them.  Since it's public, they are more responsive there.

Otherwise, maybe buy a new one and return the "old" one with the new receipt?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2016)

i replied back to their email so I'll let them respond before a call. but i like your thinking!!! I didn't think of that.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 6, 2016)

I had a pair of shoes that had a seam fail after only a couple of months.  The website basically said "though luck" because they only had a 30 day warranty, but when I posted a picture of the failed seam on their Facebook page with a caption of "3 months old, only worn in the office, WTF?", I got an email saying to take them into the store to be exchanged free of charge (no receipt necessary, just show the email). 

Social Media is both good and bad. Good that it can have a big influence on getting issues resolved, but bad because so many asshole consumers abuse it to get way too much free stuff.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 6, 2016)

I still not exactly sure what the hell a tweet is...


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 6, 2016)

it's what twits do


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 6, 2016)

MetsFan said:


> Otherwise, maybe buy a new one and return the "old" one with the new receipt?


This is what I was going to suggest.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 9, 2016)

goodal said:


> Browning Buckmark.  Shoots like a dream.  All my boys can shoot with ease and it doesn't cost a fortune to kill some cans.
> 
> View attachment 7724


Obama doesn't want you to have that. LOL


----------



## goodal (Jan 11, 2016)

I know thats why i'm buying as many as I can.  My wife asked what my end goal was as far as how many guns to own.  I looked at her with a blank stare and said "I don't have one."  As far as Im concerned its not spending money.  Its just turning it into something else.  On top of all the obvious reason to own guns, they will always be valuable and are a great investment.  The problem now is, until someone sues the Obama Admin, if I sell a gun I have to register as a dealer.  That ain't happenin.


----------



## csb (Jan 11, 2016)

DVINNY said:


> I like that .22
> 
> I need one, it would be cheaper than the target practice I do with my G17 9mm.  And especially cheaper than my XD40.
> 
> There are a bunch of nice Christmas gifts in this thread.  I got socks, and I bought them for myself and wrapped them myself.   uhhggg.


Business socks?


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 11, 2016)

All socks eventually become Binness socks.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2016)

If they made socks out of vagina we would only need one pair for the rest of our lives


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> If they made socks out of vagina we would only need one pair for the rest of our lives


My feet already stink.


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> If they made socks out of vagina we would only need one pair for the rest of our lives


Why would I buy a pair of socks with a hole in them?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 12, 2016)

&lt;insert fish joke here&gt;


----------



## P-E (Jan 12, 2016)

This must be that instance where you don't want to exaggerate on the size of the fish.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2016)

Supe said:


> Why would I buy a pair of socks with a hole in them?


What kind of socks are you wearing that don't have holes?


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2016)

What kind of socks are you wearing that do?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

You have to be able to put your feet in them


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2016)

I know socks have an inlet, but why would they have an outlet?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 12, 2016)

Last I checked vaginas have inlets and no outlets as well...


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 12, 2016)

Ble_PE said:


> Last I checked vaginas have inlets and no outlets as well...


Well, anatomically speaking, there is a passageway leading to the place babies grow. (I think)


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2016)

but its like running a "out and back" race, you finish the same place you started


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 12, 2016)

That's true.


----------



## csb (Jan 12, 2016)

I kinda feel like I just stumbled onto a group of sixth grade boys.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> Well, anatomically speaking, there is a passageway leading to the place babies grow. (I think)


nope. babies come from the stork, and if I ever see that fucker flying around my house again....


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 12, 2016)

NJmike PE said:


> > 31 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: Well, anatomically speaking, there is a passageway leading to the place babies grow. (I think)
> 
> 
> nope. babies come from the stork, and if I ever see that fucker flying around my house again....


I'm going to cover my house in camo.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 12, 2016)

matt267 PE said:


> I'm going to cover my house in camo.









Disclosure: May not be as effective in the winter months


----------



## matt267 PE (Jan 12, 2016)

Then I'll stick to the sock.


----------

